# Kommentarticker defekt ?



## Wynn (1. Mai 2015)

Er lädt ewig und drei Tage es kommen keine Kommentare 

 

Das habe ich nun schon seit gestern nachmittag.

 

Chrome Version 42.0.2311.135 m

 

Kein Adblocker, Kein Anti Script Addon, Keine Module von Fremdprogramme die meinen Browser schützen


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2015)

/fixed


----------

